# What does I & #39 mean??



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

l & #39 means what?? I don't get it.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

&#39 = '
Sometimes posting a ' on a website messes up, and comes out as it's ascii code (&#39)


----------

